# Did I just ruin my PW?



## HennessyPainting (Mar 23, 2015)

So a backup pressure washer of mine was left in the back of my van over the winter here in NH and never winterized. I haven't had a chance to connect it up and see if the pump still works. Should I expect that the seals in the pump have cracked and need replacement from the cold temp? It is a CAT pump if that makes any difference. Thanks.








www.hennessypainting.com


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You may be fine. Its 50/50 if you will have pump issues. Unloaders don't like cold and hoses will burst/split if frozen with water in them.


----------

